# Can oat bran be used in a smoker?



## 16f4 (Mar 22, 2019)

i recently came into a bunch of jars from a closing organic food and garden business.  I bought the (1-4 quart) jars for $1 each.  Some jars were spices, some cedar chips and some potpourri ingredients.  I am not sure if the spices or other food items are safe for human consumption, so will likely use them for spider and bug spray.  Also, I like to use my old stale spices in my smoker.

One 1/2 gallon jar is chock full of oat bran.  Anyone ever try using oat bran in a smoker?


----------

